

7 Rules for Creating Gorgeous UI - macco
https://medium.com/@erikdkennedy/7-rules-for-creating-gorgeous-ui-part-1-559d4e805cda

======
rmason
As a non-designer this is one of the best articles I've ever read about rules
for great design. Everything he said is illustrated with examples and makes
perfect sense.

------
megatroll
This article is freaking awesome. I do a bit of front end engineering and I
just had to print it out. Looking forward to seeing the second part!

